# The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion besten Grafik mods



## WTF (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle PCGH-User!

Ich will mir vielleicht demnächst Oblivion holen und wollt euch fragen was es für grafik mods gibt!
Hab immer mal paar bilder gesehen die beschreiben oblivion mit maximal graphic doch ich hab net wirklich gefunden was für mods dahinter stecken!!

Könnt ihr mir vll helfen was es für welche gibt die die grafik und so verbessern?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## WTF (18. Januar 2011)

Jetz ma eine andere Frage kennt vll jemand von euch texture packs für npcs creatures und waffen ausrüstungen??? Am besten in einem pack jeweils für npcs usw.... Hab mir diesen qarls texture pack geladen und qarls lod .. 

Kennt ihr noch iwelche improvement modsß??


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Januar 2011)

Ich geb dir nen Tipp:
Hold dir Oblivion - aber spiels nicht sondern spiel lieber die Oblivion Mod *Nehrim*

Die beste Mod aller Zeiten und aller Spiele und *viel besser als Oblivion* was *Grafik, Story, Charaktere* und vor allem *Synronisation *etc. betrifft.

Oblivion hab ich nach 3 Stunden aufgegeben einfach zu langweilig diese Welt die überall gleich aussieht 
Nehrim hab ich bis jetzt *80 Stunden* gespielt - und keine Sekunde war langweilig. Stellenweise bin ich einfach nur rumgelaufen - die Welt ist einfach zu schön.

Nehrim

hier ein Video:
YouTube - Nehrim Releasetrailer 2010

Nehrim ist übrigens MOD des Jahres bei MODDB und PCGAMER.
Hier auch Test von PCGames:
http://www.pcgames.de/Nehrim-Am-Ran...version-von-Oblivion-im-PC-Games-Test-764412/


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

Mit dem Oblivion Graphic Extender bekommt man ein paar schöne Effekte wie anpassbare Color Palette, Godrays und SSAO
Oblivion Graphics Extender v2 at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

Für den OBGE gibt's auch noch Ambient Dungeons, die Mod leutet Dungeons deutlich realistischer aus.
Ambient Dungeons at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

Atmospheric Weather System:
Erweitert Oblivion um etwa 100 neue Wettertypen, wirkt deutlich realistischer. Die einzelnen Wetterarten gehen auch nahtlos ineinander. D.h. beispielsweise, daß es erst anfängt zu nieseln, dann immer stärker wird, der Himmel sich komplett zugezieht und deutlich düsterer wird und dann auch noch Blitz und Donner dazukommen.
Atmospheric Weather System at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

Improved Sky Textures: Nomen est Omen - Verbessert die Himmelstexturen
Improved Sky Textures at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

Alle Unique Landscape Mods. Ein Muß! 
Unique Landscapes Compilation OMOD at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community
Unique Landscapes - Cliffs of Anvil at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

Qarls Texture Pack. Kann man bei Bedarf auch mit ein paar anderen Texturepacks mischen. Gibt teilweise bessere, ist aber geschmackssache...

Shivering Isle Texture Replacer... Weiß nicht mehr genau wie er heißt.
[EDIT:] Bomret Texture Pack for Shivering Isles at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

Exnem, Roberts, HGEC... Body Replacer. Je nach Geschmack

Das sollten erstmal die wichtigsten sein... gibt aber noch hunderte andere.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Januar 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich geb dir nen Tipp:
> Hold dir Oblivion - aber spiels nicht sondern spiel lieber die Oblivion Mod *Nehrim*


 
Hm, das sieht ja sehr interessant aus.

Reicht es hier einfach Oblivion zu installieren oder muss es erst gepatcht werden, damit die Mod läuft?

Ich hoffe ich finde meine Oblivion Version noch, hab sie seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr gesehn.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Januar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hm, das sieht ja sehr interessant aus.
> 
> Reicht es hier einfach Oblivion zu installieren oder muss es erst gepatcht werden, damit die Mod läuft?
> 
> Ich hoffe ich finde meine Oblivion Version noch, hab sie seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr gesehn.



Ich glaub Nehrim läuft nur mit dem neuesten Patch.
Schau mal hier:
SureAI • Thema anzeigen - [Anleitung] Installieren und starten

Ich glaub heut Abend werd ich wieder mal Nehrim spielen - Freundin ist mit Ihren Damen unterwegs


----------



## Rizzard (28. Januar 2011)

War so klar, jetzt hab ich mir Nehrim geladen, und kann Oblivion nicht mehr finden - typisch.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Januar 2011)

So, hab heute mit Nehrim angefangen.
Als ich das erste mal ins Freie kam dachte ich mir, NAJA - Grafik ist nicht alles.

Da hatte ich ja Oblivion in besserer Grafik in Erinnerung.

Gibts für Nehrim irgend welche Grafik-Mods?

PS: Sorry für Doppelpost.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (31. Januar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> So, hab heute mit Nehrim angefangen.
> Als ich das erste mal ins Freie kam dachte ich mir, NAJA - Grafik ist nicht alles.
> 
> Da hatte ich ja Oblivion in besserer Grafik in Erinnerung.
> ...



Hast du schonmal die normalen Oblivion Grafik Mods aufgespielt? 
Natural Environments wäre schonmal ein Muss für die Aussenlandschaften.

AFAIK sollte es ja kein Problem sein, die Mods aus Oblivion zu benutzen. Selbst als Total Conversion wird Nehrim wohl doch noch recht viele Standardtexturen verwenden.


----------



## blaidd (9. Februar 2011)

Okay, ich hab mal eine frische Installation von Oblivion gemacht und mit den neuesten Mods, Graphic Extender und Ini aufgemotzt. Läuft noch nicht ganz stabil, hab das Wettersystem im Verdacht Abstürze zu verursachen, aber es ist durchaus schon spielbar. Bei der Ini wäre auch noch Luft (Sichtweite) aber zuerst sollte es mal stabil laufen.

Hier sind die benutzten Grafik-Mods:


Spoiler



Qarl's Texture Pack 3 
Bromet's Shivering Isle Texture Pack
Natural Enviroments + Ambient Weather System
HGEC Body Replacer
Robert's Male Body Replacer
Better Night Sky
Better Redguards
Unique Landscapes (alle)
Animated Window Lighting System + Brumbek_Mix
More Revealing Armors
DarNified UI
Detailled Terrain
Enhanced Vegetation HD Foliage Texture Pack
Enhanced Water HD + SI Addon
Francesco's Mod
Improved Signs Complete
KoldornsLODNoiseReplacer
Kaijit Cat-Eyes
Natural Faces
Really Almost Everything Visible When Distant (RAEVWD)
Real Lava
water reflection blur
Improved Argonian Facial Textures
Facial Textures by Enayla
Improved Skies

...glaub das waren alle Grafikmods. Dann natürlich noch Gameplay- Anim & und Sound-Mods...



Oblivion Graphic Extender Shader:


Spoiler



godrays: globalmul = 0.7f statt 1.0f für weniger starken Blendeffekt
CrysisDoF: ApertureDiameter = 1.5; statt 3.0 subtiler Effekt, DoDistanceBlur = true; (Berge im Hintergrund weichgezeichnet)
Color Effects: FGIntensity = 0.3; statt 0 leichter FilmGrain
NormalFilterAA: standart
Volumetric_SSAO: aoStrengthMultiplier = .5; statt 1 verminderter Effekt.



Das war's glaub ich...
ich hab da jetzt ein paar Stunden drangehangen und mach jetzt erstmal Pause (hab Test Drive 2 hier rumfliegen und noch nicht mal ausgepackt )
Da läßt sich auf jeden Fall noch was rausholen... außerdem sind die Effekte bisher nur so Pi mal Daumen abgestimmt...

Im Moment sieht's jedenfalls schonmal so aus (weitere Bilder hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-353.html#post2682336)


----------



## OliverG73 (11. Februar 2011)

Hab Nehrim ebenfalls installiert... kann jedoch mit der Grafik / den Gesichtern in den Zwischensequenzen etc etc einfach nichts anfangen! Wenn man sich z.B. an Grafik wie in Two Worlds oder Risen gewöhnt ist, bekommt man von Nehrim Augenkrebs 
Habs daher nie weiter "geschafft" als aus der Miene raus....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Februar 2011)

OliverG73 schrieb:


> Hab Nehrim ebenfalls installiert... kann jedoch mit der Grafik / den Gesichtern in den Zwischensequenzen etc etc einfach nichts anfangen! Wenn man sich z.B. an Grafik wie in Two Worlds oder Risen gewöhnt ist, bekommt man von Nehrim Augenkrebs
> Habs daher nie weiter "geschafft" als aus der Miene raus....



Schade für dich 

Denn Story, Quests und Atmosphäre sind einzigartig - da kann meiner Meinung kein anderes Rollenspiel mithalten.

Und Grafik ist nicht alles.


----------



## Memphys (12. Februar 2011)

Lässt sich Nehrim auch über Texturepacks aufwerten oder nicht?
Bevor ich jetz 2 Stunden für garnix lade, weil mit Standardgrafik muss das wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Mr.Fresh (14. Juli 2011)

könnte mal jemand ein tut video oderso machen da ich in den deingen patchen und moden eine totale niete bin

Bitte


----------



## d00mfreak (1. August 2011)

blaidd schrieb:


> Okay, ich hab mal eine frische Installation von Oblivion gemacht und mit den neuesten Mods, Graphic Extender und Ini aufgemotzt. Läuft noch nicht ganz stabil, hab das Wettersystem im Verdacht Abstürze zu verursachen, aber es ist durchaus schon spielbar. Bei der Ini wäre auch noch Luft (Sichtweite) aber zuerst sollte es mal stabil laufen.
> 
> Hier sind die benutzten Grafik-Mods:
> 
> ...


 
*Thread aus der Versenkung holt*

Moin,

gibts die Mods auch irgendwo als Omod? Ich drehe hier grad am Rad, da ich mir die alle selbst basteln muss.

Außerdem wäre ich auch an guten Gameplay-verändernden Mods interressiert....


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Naja die dürften ja auf jedem Sys laufen


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (14. August 2011)

Also Nehrim läuift mit allem auf Max nicht auf jeden System  wenn man im Launcher von Nehrim noch schatten usw einstellt dann gehts bei meinem System schon mal auf 20fps runter


----------



## Memphys (7. Oktober 2011)

Tag, ich bräuchte imo (mal wieder ) etwas Hilfe. und zwar, was ich man noch an der Grafik aufbessern könnte. Drauf kommen:
- QTP3
- Ein "Best-Of" der LOD-Mods, das Beste von allem sozusagen
- Bomrets TP (für SI)
- Alles-Improved (Skies, Signs, Doors, Food... die ganze Palette halt)
- Natural Environments

und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken von Unique Landscapes, wobei ich mir nicht so sicher bin ob die mit den Texture-Packs/Natural Environments kompatibel sind. Ausserdem wäre es gut zu wissen ob Parallax Cities mit Improved Bruma und so weiter kompatibel ist. Wär gut wenn einer weiterhelfen könnte.

.ini-Tweaks wären auch nice to know, oder direkt ein Optimizer dafür (gab glaub ich mal einen von PCGH, aber den find ich nirgendwo mehr)...


----------

